# Photo Enhancing...



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi,

I just watched the epic film Bullitt and it was amazing, and I wanted to grab a couple of frames from it to use as a wallpaper. The problem Iâ€™m having is that the resolution Iâ€™ve blown it up to (1920 x 1080) is too high and it's made it rather pixelated and grainy. I have Photoshop CS3 with the NIK Efex 3.0 filter add-on and the best I can do is...

From this:










To This:










It'd be interesting to get opinions/ideas and also get some of the keen photographers having a go (download original size here (link only valid for 3 weeks/email me at tomwazza at gmail dot com and i'll send it you)

It doesn't have to be a cleaned up version of the original (although that would be impressive), it's just gotta be cool


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Other than taking a good pic and the ability to clean it up, all I can do is apply filters


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

Those are both really good, how did you achieve those effects and what software did you both use?

Cheers,

Tom.


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

weird, I have just bought Bullitt to watch too!


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

Just had another go with another frame...

Before:










After:


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

I've always liked that last filter, it's really good for faces. Not a bad looking shot for a wallpaper


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

TomWazza said:


> Those are both really good, how did you achieve those effects and what software did you both use?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Tom.


I used Coral 8 and just played with the effects dropdowns, there is a 'lighting flare' effect jobbie for the round light effects...


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

TomWazza said:


> Just had another go with another frame...
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


Thats a good job, although it could do with some slightly smoother lines


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

s67 said:


> weird, I have just bought Bullitt to watch too!


Such a good film! Might have a look at "Le Mans" next. Not a car nut at all lol



jasonm said:


> I used Coral 8 and just played with the effects dropdowns, there is a 'lighting flare' effect jobbie for the round light effects...


That's a pretty cool effect, i'll have to look into Coral.



Parabola said:


> Thats a good job, although it could do with some slightly smoother lines


Yeh i know what you mean. I think it's just because of the poor quality of the still  Would love it on a canvas tho!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Here's my take on it...


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

And the other...


----------

